# So Devastating



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

There is a goat farm in Wilbur about 15 minutes from my house that their entire barn burnt down early this morning. About 60 goats died, they lost all of their straw, hay, grain, everything. The remaining goats are being cared for at a pet hospital in Centerton. They are checking for smoke inhalation and burn wounds. If you live in Morgan County or surrounding counties in Indiana the Saint Francis Pet Hospital in Centerton is taking donations for the farm. Prayers are also greatly appreciated. This is absolutely devastating. Especially since it happened the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yiks...Wow..how horrible!!...Prayers are of course sent!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, how awful. Prayers sent.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG how horrible  Prayers sent !


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

This is terrible news our thoughts are with them


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no! What a terrible, terrible thing to have happen. My heart goes out to the family, and they and their animals are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How horrible!! I couldn't imagine losing any one of my goats, but that many?  Prayers are going out to the owners and recovering livestock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, my prayers go out to them!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww, how terrible. Prayers sent.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure they appreciate it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I so sorry. That is horrible. Is there a address we can send money if we can to help them out?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

How awful. I lost my entire herd to a fire, I understand how heart breaking it is.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending prayers


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> There is a goat farm in Wilbur about 15 minutes from my house that their entire barn burnt down early this morning. About 60 goats died, they lost all of their straw, hay, grain, everything. The remaining goats are being cared for at a pet hospital in Centerton. They are checking for smoke inhalation and burn wounds. If you live in Morgan County or surrounding counties in Indiana the Saint Francis Pet Hospital in Centerton is taking donations for the farm. Prayers are also greatly appreciated. This is absolutely devastating. Especially since it happened the day after Thanksgiving.


I saw this on Facebook. Sooooo sad. I will pray for them....


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know if there is an address or not. I may call the vet's office that is taking donations to see if money can be sent through the mail.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so incredibly sad. my heart goes out to them. hope the rest survive through this ordeal.


----------

